# DWX is finally here



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The color scheme has got to go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The color scheme has got to go.


See, I think it's cool.

CZ already does orange, electric blue, and green, if I remember right (I'd swear I saw one with green grips online - in the past week).

I always thought the red was cool


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm with @toney pasley on this one......

I don't wont no bling on my sting.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They have already been selling these for a while - not much difference in colors...


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Okay.......(don't laugh)......is that what you call a "race gun" for competition shooting?

Edit: seems like the CZ Shadow has been around for a while?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Purdy colors don't belong on firearms. That is all!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Okay.......(don't laugh)......is that what you call a "race gun" for competition shooting?
> 
> Edit: seems like the CZ Shadow has been around for a while?


Well, it's sorta of like the higher end CZ Shadows - yes, likely for competition. 

I looked at the highest end CZ Orange pistol, and considered getting one about 3 years ago. But, with my neck and shoulder issues, I didn't want anything that heavy. But, I wanted something high end again. I also looked at some 1911s, but I ended up going with that 9mm Taran Tactical Combat Master. I liked the lighter weight. Now that I have it, I know I made the right decision. 

But, this gun looks awesome. If not for those issues, I'd probably get one


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, it's sorta of like the higher end CZ Shadows - yes, likely for competition.
> 
> I looked at the highest end CZ Orange pistol, and considered getting one about 3 years ago. But, with my neck and shoulder issues, I didn't want anything that heavy. But, I wanted something high end again. I also looked at some 1911s, but I ended up going with that 9mm Taran Tactical Combat Master. I liked the lighter weight. Now that I have it, I know I made the right decision.
> 
> But, this gun looks awesome. If not for those issues, I'd probably get one


Of the CZ Shadow series I like the two tone. I added a set of solid brass grips which makes this already heavy gun even heavier. When I carry it, it's always in a shoulder holster. There was just something about those finely machined brass grips that I just hadda' have. This thing has an awesome trigger in both single and double action and shoots like a 22. Felt recoil is basically none existent.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck you want a high dollar light weight the look for a HK USP Tactical. Great shooter lighter weight full size pistol. It will also lighten your wallet, even more if you get the suppressor for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Shipwreck you want a high dollar light weight the look for a HK USP Tactical. Great shooter lighter weight full size pistol. It will also lighten your wallet, even more if you get the suppressor for it.


I have previously owned a 9mm fullsized USP twice. The gun is too large for my hands. I have also owned an HK45 and HK45c previously. Both were too big in the grip for me, and I ended up selling them. The 45 ACP USPs are way too big in the grip for me, unfortunately.

The Combat Master I ended getting has a grip reduction done by TTI, which made a big difference for me.

In fact, I am waiting for my 2nd Combat Master to arrive. So, I found what works for me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I think it's cool.
> 
> CZ already does orange, electric blue, and green, if I remember right (I'd swear I saw one with green grips online - in the past week).
> 
> I always thought the red was cool


CZ offers many colors already. For my Shadow2, I have red, blue, and orange with matching grips, mag release, and mag floorplates. 
www.cz-parts. com


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


>


just a note — CZ owns Dan Wesson and has for years.
so the similarities between both pistols is understandable. 
DW, being s 1911 manufactirer, uses a 1911 trigger on their iteration of the P-01 family of CZ 75s.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hike1272.mail said:


> CZ offers many colors already. For my Shadow2, I have red, blue, and orange with matching grips, mag release, and mag floorplates.
> www.cz-parts. com


Yea, I know. That was what I was saying above to others.

It's too bad I have my neck and shoulder issues. Otherwise, I'd buy this gun. I want one


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I have seen multiple threads in other forums regarding the DWX starting to show up and people buying them, but no range reports. 
I know it was supposed to be a marriage between a 1911 and a 75b of sorts.
At the price point, I don't see one in my foreseeable future.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I think it's cool.
> 
> CZ already does orange, electric blue, and green, if I remember right (I'd swear I saw one with green grips online - in the past week).
> 
> I always thought the red was cool


Yeah, I think it is too.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Congratulations on your sweet score. Have the TS2 in electric blue. And yes after that a neon green was offered. Ordered LOK GRIPS G10s for several other CZs and they don't dissapoint. Thanks for sharing.


----------

